# 40 Miles Of Ice With "the Hood"



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

just got back from 40 miles of ice on reindeer lake. excellent snow conditions this year.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/rocket_tour_WEBPAGE.htm

thansk
KoO
published Author


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

The king is back!!:salute:


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

yes, i don't like my "real job" at all. i like doing adventures more then anything.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats cool, reminds me of Ice Road Truckers. What do you do?


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

i'm the KING of OBSOLETE, making a living with old style equipment. check out my website and relax and enjoy.

www.kingofobsolete.ca

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

another picture to tease you guys with, remember it is april, LOL

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

KingofObsolete;551737 said:


> another picture to tease you guys with, remember it is april, LOL
> 
> thansk
> KoO
> Published Author


Welcome back! Nice pics of the great white north.

Hope all is well!


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, here is another picture form the ROCKET TOUR. oh it was so cold, wish i had someone to cuddle on the couch with, LOL

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

KingofObsolete;551737 said:


> another picture to tease you guys with, remember it is april, LOL
> 
> thansk
> KoO
> Published Author


Kind of looks like Northern MN in april........lol


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

how about this one, taken a couple years ago, only 2 miles west of THE ROCKET TOUR.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lake superior............:waving:...................


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

wow, nice picture even for a colour blind guy like me.

here is another picture from a couple of years ago.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/tate_island_tour_WEBPAGE.htm

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

Awsome stuff, and some great reads on your site!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*AWESOME PICTURES AND STORIES I COULDNT STOP READING AND LOOKING NOW I ONLY HAVE 4 HOURS TO SLEEP BEFORE WORK Haha*


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk guys, glad you enjoyed my website. i have updated THE ROCKET TOUR with more photos and such.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/rocket_tour_WEBPAGE.htm

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

the great white north is too cold for rust. i have used cut and pasted for the redpower BB.

today after working at my "real job", i returned to the KINGDOM and popped the head of THE ROCKET. 
that overshot loader sure does make a guy climb up and over but i got it done in just under 1.5 hours. would have been faster but most of my tools are at my "real job". 
i was very pleased to see that THE ROCKET is in good shape when i popped the head off. will have it up and running this summer for sure.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

nice pics, I wish I could move up, and not have to deal with this city bs.


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

WMHLC not sure if you want to come this weekend, it is snowing, yes we are in a 3 day snow storm so it is computer time.

i have started a page to show THE ROCKET LAUNCH.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/international_harvester_company_TD-9_THE_ROCKET_WEBPAGE.htm

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

*Well Guys, Shall I Risk It All????*

since we got THE ROCKET home, he feels lonely with out the ford truck that went to the island on the same cat train.

we are having a nice snow fall and freeze up, so we are thinking of going and getting the ford truck with BAD BUSINESS. so how much does the truck weigh???

thansk
KoO
Published Author
card carring member of the Writer's Guild


----------

